# Disagreeing With Moderators, Pffffft to AARP



## fureverywhere (Jan 27, 2016)

It's too bad actually. The AARP site can have lively discussions sometimes but it's poorly moderated to the point where people just drop off as I just did. There was one clown who kept going on every weekend and bombing the site with obscene threads. Everyone knew who he was but somehow he got on there anyways.

So apparently they got a new moderator who is going to extremes to wipe out course dialogue. Mild vulgarity can be funny...George Carlin was a genius. I made a mildly off color joke that a bunch of people enjoyed. The next day I got a message it was removed as inappropriate for the AARP community. Today another message.

I think I was writing about Glenn Frey and basically mourning the icons of our generation, we weren't ever going to grow old. Somewhere in there I put a word written with ******. Another message from the moderator. Message removed as inappropriate for the AARP community. Really? ***** is inappropriate?

But there's no need to waste your time on dumb sites ya know?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 27, 2016)

What is AARP?


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 27, 2016)

American Association of Retired Persons


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 27, 2016)

I hear you. I made my departure long, long ago. What took you so long?


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 27, 2016)

I’m not sure what the purpose of this thread is, fureverywhere. (To say the site sucks because you got reprimands and try to deter other people from being members there?) Since you’re ticked off about being reprimanded on another site you should take it up with the moderators at that site. It may or may not do any good, but obviously you still have posting and message privileges there.

I’ve occasionally made reference to other sites, but I’ve never *specifically named *another site that I didn’t care for OR where I had a problem with their moderator. (If so, I don't emember.) That’s a whole different thing, imo.

Do we really want SF to become a place where people start complaining about other specific sites and calling out their moderators? If you don't like the site or the way you're treated, then stop going there. :shrug: Simple.

There have been SF members who are no longer around (willingly or banned). Hopefully they moved on and don’t feel the need to bash SF and its administrators.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 27, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> ... Hopefully they moved on and don’t feel the need to bash SF and its administrators.



You'd be surprised at how many former members of forums go off and start a holy war against their old "home".

I have been the target of some vitriol from people that were banned from City-Data.com (yes, I'm naming them), long after they left the site. They merely flocked to a message board and continued their ravings and defamations against me. They're probably still at it, years after I left that site.

We have people that left this site that have returned under new user names. Sometimes it works out ... sometimes it doesn't. 

Perhaps Fur is just acting as a watchdog, warning us not to waste our time on a such a sub-par site. For that, I thank her.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 27, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> You'd be surprised at how many former members of forums go off and start a holy war against their old "home".
> 
> I have been the target of some vitriol from people that were banned from City-Data.com (yes, I'm naming them), long after they left the site. They merely flocked to a message board and continued their ravings and defamations against me. They're probably still at it, years after I left that site.
> 
> ...





You're kidding, right?

I don't need Fur acting as my watchdog or telling me how to spend/waste my time based on her opinion and experience.  There is only one person who decides how I spend MY time - and that's me.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 27, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> You're kidding, right?
> 
> I don't need Fur acting as my watchdog or telling me how to spend/waste my time based on her opinion and experience.  There is only one person who decides how I spend MY time - and that's me.



Wow - much anger lately?

I appreciate someone offering their opinion or experience on this forum - isn't that what it's all about? Yes, I can make my own decisions as well - but sometimes it's nice to be guided by other's wisdom.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 27, 2016)

:lofl:


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 27, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> You'd be surprised at how many former members of forums go off and start a holy war against their old "home".
> 
> I have been the target of some vitriol from people that were banned from City-Data.com (yes, I'm naming them), long after they left the site. They merely flocked to a message board and continued their ravings and defamations against me. They're probably still at it, years after I left that site.
> 
> ...



Wow, Phil..you inspired years of vitriol...I should think you'd be proud.  . It speaks to the group mindset of needing a common enemy to hate and look who stepped up to the plate...unwittingly of course..of course..isn't that right Phil?  
:darth::bananalama:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 27, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> Wow, Phil..you inspired years of vitriol...I should think you'd be proud.  . It speaks to the group mindset of needing a common enemy to hate and look who stepped up to the plate...unwittingly of course..of course..isn't that right Phil?
> :darth::bananalama:



I do take a certain pride in having enemies - it means I'm doing something right. Unfortunately that specific group is below me, so I take no pride in them. It's never a point of pride to have a battle of wits with an unarmed man.

I have no more enemies worthy of the name. I have conquered them all. Now, all that is left to me is to walk around the house in my loincloth and greased chest and yell "THIS...IS...SPARTA!" at the cat.


----------



## mitchezz (Jan 27, 2016)

If fur's post is considered inappropriate I'm sure the Mods here will deal with it. Personally, I don't see a problem.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 27, 2016)

I don't see a problem either. Fur is merely expressing an opinion, talking to us about an experience. I think she has the right to opine on this forum.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 27, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I do take a certain pride in having enemies - it means I'm doing something right. Unfortunately that specific group is below me, so I take no pride in them. It's never a point of pride to have a battle of wits with an unarmed man.
> 
> I have no more enemies worthy of the name. I have conquered them all. Now, all that is left to me is to walk around the house in my loincloth and greased chest and yell *"THIS...IS...SPARTA!"* at the cat.



My favorite scene in "300" I was going to post the video, but, I'm sure people are sick of me doing that. LOL!


PS ^ never let it stop me before


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Jan 27, 2016)

Phil's kitty must spend a lot of time cowering under a bed, poor thing.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 27, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> I don't see a problem either. Fur is merely expressing an opinion, talking to us about an experience. I think she has the right to opine on this forum.



Where did I say Fur or anyone doesn’t have the right to express an opinion? I asked what her purpose was. She, as yet, hasn’t answered (which is fine). 

Also, am I not included in that “right to have an opinion” theory? Hmmm. Interesting.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 27, 2016)

Thanks fur the support Philly. I suppose the topic is almost censorship. I mean using off color dialogue in a joking manner can be a lot of fun. Now of course attacking someone with foul words is wrong. But in humorous context it's quite another thing. Same thing for racial slurs...I can call some of my relations white trash baboons...you can't...simple as that. I'm not really dissing AARP, there are some members who are online friends. Maybe some people would be happy there.

But the political forums are allowed to get out of hand. One fellow from Texas gets threads addressed to him. That basically every shooting or political buffoon is because of Texas. That's just nasty. Instead of being a watch dog for course humor they should be watching the political mud slinging instead.


----------



## mitchezz (Jan 27, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> Where did I say Fur or anyone doesn’t have the right to express an opinion? I asked what her purpose was. She, as yet, hasn’t answered (which is fine).
> 
> Also, am I not included in that “right to have an opinion” theory? Hmmm. Interesting.



You can express any opinion you like but you can't expect everyone to agree with you. Don't sweat the small things, choose your battles.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 27, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> Where did I say Fur or anyone doesn’t have the right to express an opinion? I asked what her purpose was. She, as yet, hasn’t answered (which is fine).
> 
> Also, am I not included in that “right to have an opinion” theory? Hmmm. Interesting.




Of course you do! And, I thought the purpose was so obvious; a complaint...merely that.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 27, 2016)

I bet the cat has Phil under it's paw.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 27, 2016)

I was kidding with ya Phil, here's the one I was actually talking about, the other one, I came across as I was looking for this one and I just couldn't resist.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 27, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Phil's kitty must spend a lot of time cowering under a bed, poor thing.



Actually he comes out fighting - thousands of pieces of dry cat food rain down on me, and I have to form a shield barrier using my Frisbees. 



Karen99 said:


> I bet the cat has Phil under it's paw.



So far it's been an equal fight, but he has youth and the ability to clean himself with his tongue on his side. 

I have only the latter.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 27, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Actually he comes out fighting - thousands of pieces of dry cat food rain down on me, and I have to form a shield barrier using my Frisbees.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah well, he has 9 lives to fritter away as well...and you only have one :waiting::yoda:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 27, 2016)

Now imagine being surrounded by five...the pups are petrified


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 27, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> yeah well, he has 9 lives to fritter away as well...and you only have one :waiting::yoda:



Ah, but I am immortal
I have inside me blood of kings
(Yeah, yeah!)

I have no rival
No man (or cat) can be my equal ...



Now where have I heard that before?


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 27, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Ah, but I am immortal
> I have inside me blood of kings
> (Yeah, yeah!)
> 
> ...



well in that case, Phil, you're all set :bigwink:


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## tnthomas (Jan 27, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Now, all that is left to me is to walk around the house in my loincloth and greased chest and yell "THIS...IS...SPARTA!" at the cat.







Phil's cat:




Phil's cat and a couple friends:


----------



## Ina (Jan 27, 2016)

You guys are hillarious!  :hide:


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 27, 2016)

a laffriot


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 28, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> I’m not sure what the purpose of this thread is, fureverywhere. (To say the site sucks because you got reprimands and try to deter other people from being members there?) Since you’re ticked off about being reprimanded on another site you should take it up with the moderators at that site. It may or may not do any good, but obviously you still have posting and message privileges there.
> 
> I’ve occasionally made reference to other sites, but I’ve never *specifically named *another site that I didn’t care for OR where I had a problem with their moderator. (If so, I don't emember.) That’s a whole different thing, imo.
> 
> ...



I believe it was you who started a thread on not opening a thread you were not interested in and then making negative comments.  Or does that only apply to other people and not you?  :shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 28, 2016)

Yes, that was me.  I happen to be quite interested in AARP. (an organization for *Americans*).  That aside, I click on what I choose. Hope that clears things up for you. If not, well, maybe the mods can help explain things.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> Yes, that was me.  I happen to be quite interested in AARP. (*an organization for Americans*).  That aside, I click on what I choose. Hope that clears things up for you. If not, well, maybe the mods can help explain things.



Interestingly, I never considered what regions the AARP served, even though their very name implied only Americans. 

Turns out there is an AARP International, an arm of AARP that addresses the concerns of seniors in other countries.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 28, 2016)

Venting to a group of forum friends is allright by me.
There are choices on all sides,I don't think furs comment about the site was 'don't go there cause it sucks' but  more like a statement .

Fur has a right to say whatever she wants and you have the right to disagree,but telling her what to do or not to do,or what to say or not to say,thats wrong.

Whatever happens to free speech when we don't agree?


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 28, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Interestingly, I never considered what regions the AARP served, even though their very name implied only Americans.
> 
> Turns out there is an AARP International, an arm of AARP that addresses the concerns of seniors in other countries.



Thanks for sharing!  However AS's apparent confusion was based on what thread I choose to click on and what I might be interested in. Not sure why she has such an intense interest level in everything I do/say, but (as I said) hopefully the mods can help if necessary. Irrespective of any further dogpiling I don't have anything more to say about it.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2016)

This is an interesting thread, because as a moderator past and present it's always been something that on every forum of which  I've ever been a member that if you have a beef with a moderator  or a member of another forum.. you can certainly take it to another forum and shout as loud as you like about it but it's actively against the rules to name that person/s (not that Fur mentioned anyone personally of course) or in fact the forum name  itself. 

You might refer to it as ''a certain British Political discussion forum'' or A ' Cleveland Dog  forum''. for example ..but usually to name the forum outright  does the actual opposite of discouraging people to visit, human nature will always kick in and the opposite happens and they have a sudden surge of membership!!

Now, I'm not here to criticise anyone, it's just an observation, and Admin here are happy to allow negative comments of other forums ..that's fine too..., and  entirely their decision...but it's just something that in my long association with forum netiquette has always been discouraged


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2016)

Holly, I think it noble of you to take that line of action, I really do.

But as you know, people will be people. I wrote out an URL in my response above. No hyperlink. I always thought that was netiquette. At least, it was on other forums. 

Those other forums also banned anyone who even questioned a moderator, no ifs, ands or buts. Reasons were given for that action, but it always seemed a bit draconian to me ...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Holly, I think it noble of you to take that line of action, I really do.
> 
> But as you know, people will be people. I wrote out an URL in my response above. No hyperlink. I always thought that was netiquette. At least, it was on other forums.
> 
> *Those other forums also banned anyone who even questioned a moderator, no ifs, ands or buts. Reasons were given for that action, but it always seemed a bit draconian to me *...



Yep that too Phil...something that always had me running from any forum where that happens, but it;s difficult road to tred being admin or moderator...and also as forum members we must rest where we land when we eventually  find that forum bed that is the easiest on our weary bodies..LOL ...most of us fly in and out of forum landing strips before we finally settle on one or 2 which  suits our needs the best it can...me personally?...you'll always find me in the V.I.P lounge... :shussh:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 28, 2016)

applecruncher said:


> Thanks for sharing!  However AS's apparent confusion was based on what thread I choose to click on and what I might be interested in. Not sure why she has such an intense interest level in everything I do/say, but (as I said) hopefully the mods can help if necessary. Irrespective of any further dogpiling I don't have anything more to say about it.



Intense interest?! Please!!  I ignore 99% of your posts.


----------



## Matrix (Jan 28, 2016)

hollydolly said:


> Now, I'm not here to criticise anyone, it's just an observation, and Admin here are happy to allow negative comments of other forums ..that's fine too..., and entirely their decision...but it's just something that in my long association with forum netiquette has always been discouraged


Our members have the right to talk about things that affect them, I hope SF is the place they can feel free to complain, vent or share their joys. It's not about what the mods want.

AARP is not a regular forum at all, it's certainly not SF's competitor as you put it.  AARP is a nation wide organization for senior citizens, there are many negative comments about them on this forum, to me complaining about AARP is like complaining about the government. 

For the record, I would love to see many more active forums for American seniors, if a member doesn't like SF (the look, moderation, etc) or can't fit in, s/he still has some choices, everyone is happy. I'm not aware of any active forums for American seniors, if anyone knows any, please feel free to share with us.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 28, 2016)

hollydolly said:


> Yep that too Phil...something that always had me running from any forum where that happens, but it;s difficult road to tred being admin or moderator...and also as forum members we must rest where we land when we eventually  find that forum bed that is the easiest on our weary bodies..LOL ...most of us fly in and out of forum landing strips before we finally settle on one or 2 which  suits our needs the best it can...me personally?...you'll always find me in the V.I.P lounge... :shussh:



LOL!

Well do I know the problems associated with being a mod, and I can understand keeping the rants and raves about them at a minimum - dissatisfaction grows like a mold. 

I just checked - I've been here 3 years and 3 months - beside my cat-spanking forums, that's probably the longest I've ever been in one place, even that _other_ forum that shall remain nameless.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 29, 2016)

Matrix said:


> Our members have the right to talk about things that affect them, I hope SF is the place they can feel free to complain, vent or share their joys. It's not about what the mods want.
> 
> AARP is not a regular forum at all, it's certainly not SF's competitor as you put it.  AARP is a nation wide organization for senior citizens, there are many negative comments about them on this forum, to me complaining about AARP is like complaining about the government.
> 
> For the record, I would love to see many more active forums for American seniors, if a member doesn't like SF (the look, moderation, etc) or can't fit in, s/he still has some choices, everyone is happy. I'm not aware of any active forums for American seniors, if anyone knows any, please feel free to share with us.



_Thanks, Matrix.  I was about to post a serious post, clarifying what AARP is and is not.  The AARP website has much good information, as does the monthly newspaper.  I would imagine AARP forums are no better, no worse, than any other forums...they all have rules, regulations, moderators of dissimilar minds.  

Some mild expletives and adult humor is fine by me.  Depends on the forum and the forum administrators, I suppose.  "live by the rules; die by the rules" -- who was it that said that -- or something similar?_


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 29, 2016)

Aye but some moderators can be crafty...there was an unnamed dog site...unnamed because I can't remember what the heck it was. I stumbled upon them when I first adopted Sophie. I was new to dogs and new to internet forums. So very many questions, but I didn't realize this forum was more for registered and show pups. 
There was a moderator who made it quite clear that although the AKC recognizes the American Staffordshire...Sophie having Boxer and German Shepherd thrown in there was...well...sniff, sniff...a mongrel. He fixed it so I couldn't automatically log in. I had to sign in and basically he would approve each post. Half of them he deleted until I understood what he was up to.
Life's too short to deal with such nonsense.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 29, 2016)

Fur, Napoleon syndrome --regardless of actual height is alive and well. Lol.


----------

